# Video Tour of My Shop



## rake60 (Dec 18, 2009)

I loved George's tour of his shop!
I could only dream my own was that nice.
At any rate, I did one of my own.

It isn't pretty!
I hope George has started a trend here on the video shop tours!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMOcZlINegU[/ame]

Feel free to add you shop tour here!

Rick


----------



## ksouers (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice little shop, Rick. Looks comfy ;D

I guess you're gonna make us all do it, eh :


----------



## shred (Dec 18, 2009)

I get jealous every time I see a basement... I asked my realtor to find me a place with a basement. He said "try 1000 miles North of here". :'(


----------



## deere_x475guy (Dec 18, 2009)

Thanks for sharing that Rick, I need to hunt up George's video after I post this. I missed it along the way somehow.

This video shop tour thing is pretty cool.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 18, 2009)

shred  said:
			
		

> I get jealous every time I see a basement... I asked my realtor to find me a place with a basement. He said "try 1000 miles North of here". :'(



After living in the midwest so long...my wife and I can't imagine a house without a basement. In fact...it was part of a reason I turned down a job once...there were no homes with a basement.


----------



## lathe nut (Dec 18, 2009)

Rick, thanks for the tour, did you put it on You-Tube then transfer it here, the last one I put on You-tube of my friend small hit and miss engine took eight hours to down load, you luck fellow to have a shop below the house, would love to have that set up, here in SW Louisiana it would be full of water, be got 16 inches of rain in the past 10 days


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 18, 2009)

Nice tour Rick. I didn't mean to start a trend but it's pretty neat after all. It looks like you have everything needed to do our type of work. When you pick up a point on a job with your mill and then raise the head does it stay on center? I sure wish my Enco was like that.
gbritnell


----------



## ChooChooMike (Dec 19, 2009)

> start a trend ...



Personally I think it's a great idea to see everyone's shop !! Gives the rest of us ideas/insights into our quirkiness  Let's us know that there are others out there that share this hobby and we're not overly insane LOL 

Mike


----------



## rake60 (Dec 19, 2009)

The biggest problem with a basement shop is it's real easy to accidentally
bring chips up to the living room carpet.
:hDe:

George, my X2 actually does hold center very well but using the vise and 
drill chuck the usable travel is only 5 inches. There isn't that much room
for it to develop an error.

Rick


----------



## 1Kenny (Dec 19, 2009)

I love these video shop tours. Now I need a new tool. A video camera.

Kenny


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually I just have a digital picture camera that will take video. If I set the resolution up it will take a really nice video but the file is so huge it takes forever to download it.
gbritnell


----------



## ariz (Dec 20, 2009)

nice shop Rick, I remembered it somehow different... there was a motorbike and it was more mess  ... but probably I'm making confusion ???
this one is very comfortable and you have got everything you need there

this trend started by gbritnell to show our shops by means of a video is surely nice
not only the shop appears in another way, but we hear the voice of the 'presenter' (sometime for the first time) and this is nice too

unfortunately we strangers (foreigners) can't do this, or at least I can't
I read and write in english without many difficulties, but no way for me to speak it in a decent manner. I'm sorry :'(


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Dec 20, 2009)

Then speak in Italian!!!
I, for one, would love to hear a shop described in one's native language.

EDIT: Bit of an assumption on my part...I didn't look to see where you're located. Maybe northern Italy where some Germans (and relatives of mine) might be. ;D


----------



## Powder keg (Dec 20, 2009)

Ariz, I'd watch it)


----------



## 4156df (Dec 20, 2009)

Ariz,

I agree with Carl and Wesley. Post the video in your native language. We'll either figure it out or ask questions. Either way, we'll be learning something. 

Dennis


----------



## Deanofid (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the video, Rick. This is a great idea.

Ariz, do one for us, please. Just throw in the words "lathe" and "mill" once in a while and we'll all be hooked! Machining is one of the universal languages.

Dean


----------



## ariz (Dec 21, 2009)

ok, ok 

in the next days (when I'll be at home for Christmas holydays) I'll do it

at worst, we'll laugh at it, nothing to be worry :big:


----------

